# summer: to shave or not to shave



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yesterday, my boys seemed sooo hot and didn't really want to be outside at all-but wanted to lie on the cool tile floor. It was the first time I considered getting them really short summer hairdo's. Do any of you know if shaving them makes them feel cooler or just makes is feel better for them? we keep them in a puppy cut anyway but I've never had them shaved.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am going to be cutting down my solid black girl in the next couple days. She is so obviously miserable in the heat. She just pants and pants. And the hottest it has been is only 92~ it gets up in the 105's here in the summertime. I feel so sorry for her and just want her to be comfortable. Plus I know I can grow her hair back out if I want~


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I was wondering that too. I read that their long hair keeps them cooler. So i am not sure. I love their long hair but Tripp is blowing his coat & has started to mat terribly, so its tempting to cut it down. 
We havent had really hot weather here yet so i am not sure how they will handle it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I was wondering that too. I read that their long hair keeps them cooler. So i am not sure. I love their long hair but Tripp is blowing his coat & has started to mat terribly, so its tempting to cut it down.
> We havent had really hot weather here yet so i am not sure how they will handle it.


I had a pom for almost 16 years and was told to not cut her down in the summer because it wouldn't make her cooler, so I kept her in coat for many years. One summer she was miserable so I decided to try getting her cut down and she was thrilled about it and a lot more comfortable, so every summer she got cut down after that. Being a pom she looked a little funny but it was better than her being so hot during the summer.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont "shave" my girls during the summer but I do have the groomer keep them pretty short, and they seem to be much more comfortable.
Logan goes for is first haircut tomorrow!! I am SOOOO sad cause I love him in his long hair , but being that he is 75% black, he is really hot & panting a lot. I am asking for her to cut him short, but not as short as the girls, and then right before we go on vacation to the beach for 3 weeks, I will have her cut him pretty short. It breaks my heart, but I dont want him to be uncomfortable. I have to say that I cant believe that people think that NOT cutting them will be same as cutting them. I have long hair & always think about cutting it in the summer as it is so hot!! And thats only on my head!! 
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Wikipedia states 'Because of the tropical nature of the Havanese, the thick coat is light and designed to act as a sunshade and cooling agent for the little dog on hot days. This means, though, that the fluffy Havanese needs protection against cold winter days, in spite of the warm wooly look of their fur.'
I knew i read it somewhere! But it goes against common sense, doesnt it? 
Jan, I too had 2 poms & i lived in Fla. So we HAD to shave them down. It was just way too hot!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually, having longer hair on a dog is conductive to cooling the skin of the dog. Basically, if you look at the biophysics of it, the tips of the hair will absorb the heat, making it take longer to get to the skin so that some of it will cool off before getting to the skin (which is what the dog feels as heat). This will allow the skin to stay cool while the hair is hot. There is, of course, the difference between dark and light colors... black dogs will get hotter because the black hair will absorb heat to such an extent that it will get to the skin faster, not allowing the hair to cool off before the heat gets to the skin.

As many people believe that all Havanese were light in color (basically while they were still in Havana) due to their being in a tropical climate, the hair actually DOES work to cool them off... however, the darker colored ones will get hotter than the lighter ones, so those should be shaved since that will help with air circulation for the skin.

Coincidentally, dogs that are matting will actually get a LOT hotter than other dogs because the heat will actually get trapped inside between the skin and the tips of the hair and the dog will just get hotter and hotter.

I hope that makes sense to some of you!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Good info! Tropical or not, my two hate the heat. Goldie is a big panter, and they both stay in the shade and wont go out much. Let it snow, and you cant get them in. Unless the ground is wet. Stogie doesn't like to get his feet wet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have been debating this too. I want to do summer agility with Dora. But I have been told not only does it protect from the heat, but it is a nightmare when you try to grow it back and matts very easily because of the same lengths.

Amanda- still debating especially when Dora becomes a cali girl!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm ready to shave them, but not because of the heat. My DH had built a bench with tiered shelves to display his bonsai trees. He built it under the pine tree and now the tree is dripping sap on this structure. So, DH takes it down and now the sap is dripping on the dogs - GRRRRR  
He better do something quick, because everthing is sticking to them.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Michele, I have the same problem with the pine tree in our front yard...the winter ice storm did some serious damage to it and now we have seeping sap everywhere. Izzy seems to always have something "stuck" to her after being outside! I can't decide what to do about Izzy's coat. I just hate to have her cut because she'll loose her black tips, but she pants alot in the heat, so I may have to.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Melissa, Both of mine LOVE winter & the snow too. But Dreamer, like Stogie, HATES to get her feet wet. She will hold her pee in for as long as she can. Tripp, however loves getting wet(except for baths!). The more wet it is, the more he is looking for mudd. I havent had them for summer so i am not sure how they do.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I believe that is true as Lily who is white does not seem to be affected by the heat like the other two. Maybe I just think it helps, but I am still going to cut them for the summer! Logans 1st haircut is today & I am a nervous wreck after all those scary grooming stories, but she is the groomer I have used for years, so I am sure he will be fine. We also have a pine tree, sticky problem, then they come in the house with all sorts of things stuck to them which eventually end up on the floor, my couch, my bed etc!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Amanda- still debating especially when Dora becomes a cali girl!"

*** Omg, for a second there, I thought you said Dora will be a *CALL *girl!!!  LMBO

We finally, FINALLY got all the little 'holes' in our yard blocked off so the boys dont' go galivanting around the neighborhood. Sammy is 8 lbs. and can squeeze through the smallest space it seems. Anyway, they are getting access to the whole yard now and are loving it!! They RLH every time they go out there, then wrestle, investigate and RLH all over again. It's great! 

The thing is, that Ricky gets to panting SO hard, I wonder if he'll have a heart attack! His tongue hangs out the side of his mouth, large and hot and he'll lie down and pant very quickly for a long while. We've been getting some heat this week, about low 80's, with a lot of humidity and it's not even summer yet! Ricky is all black and Sammy is mostly black, but his hair is thin, straight and silky, so I wouldn't consider cutting Sammy's hair. Ricky, on the other hand........ I don't know how he's going to manage when it gets into the 90's with 80% humidity!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, I feel for you! I'll be anxious to hear how Logan's new look is once he's done at your groomer's. let us know!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie - can't wait to see the pics of Logan in his summer cut.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You would think that I was shaving my own head considering how hard I am taking this. It never bothered me to cut the girls, but I just love Logan in his coat. Oh well, gotta do what is best for him... I will try to take a pic & post it this weekend. 
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't have the choice to shave or not to shave, show dog and all, but I think even if I wasn't showing Sam I wouldn't clip him down. Maybe just his belly so when he does his frog-dog imitation he can cool himself better. I do believe that their coat helps keep them cool.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am with Debbie on this one too-I also believe the long coat helps to cool them.I think everyone should just do what they think is best for their dog and themselves.We have had several 85+days already and I notice nothing different about Quincy's indoor/outdoor pattern......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My agony continues!!! Logans groomer called today to cancel his first cut as she did not have her air conditioning working, and it was so humid that her shop was like a sauna. So he is not going till Tuesday. Now I have to fret over this for a few more days


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Laurie I can feel for you. I remember how I agonized over the decision to clip or not. In my case, I have really bad hayfever, and I discovered that when I would brush Oreo out, the pollens would come out too  I had to make that painful decision, but I do miss his gorgeous coat. It is growing back and it is interesting to see how wavy he is  
I know exactly how you feel, I really do - hugs to you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Helen, certainly Oreo has aged since your avatar... we need new pictures!!! 

Laurie, my heart is with you. I know how hard it is to decide to have them clipped and then to have to wait.... hugs to you and logan (and the girls)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie - look on the bright side, you get to enjoy Logan's long hair for a few more days. Actually you should post a before picture of Logan and then an after. 

Helen - I agree with Missy, we need new pictures of Oreo.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, I told hubby today that I want to take lots of pics of Logan this weekend, before he changes forever. 
As I am typing this he is laying next to me on the couch, panting, with that Gene Simmons tongue hanging out the side of his mouth 

I know its the right decision, just a hard one.
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh noooooooooooo ...... another day to wait?! I feel for ya! 

I was about to call my groomer this afternoon to set up an appt. for Ricky. I had decided that was that, we're getting him trimmed! Like Helen, I suffer from allergies this time of year as well as in Sept. Grooming Ricky esp. I get all sniffly and yest. I had awful symptoms! UGH! His ends are split and rough, he has sooooooo much of it and he gets awfully hot even though we've hardly had much heat yet. 

BUT ..... Purolator rang around 11 and delivered my Ice on Ice detangler/conditioning spray so I used it, combed Ricky out and it works really well! I decided I'd wait, but I did take the scissors to him and trimmed a bit. I had to stop and will continue later on or tomorrow. Poor Ricky was on the table for a LONG time already. 

Can't wait to see the before and after pics of Logan. He's so adorable!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie hair is so thick and wavy and think he is blowing his coat also - hopefully tomorrow I can get him cut - check out the difference between Ollies coat and Austin's!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I Just took the boys to Auntie Lois for their summer doos . they both looked so nice with their longer hair but it was full of mats and it was difficult for me to handle not to mention they were getting hot in the desert . Not here though - the fog is back and still keeping us cool
Sorry - off the topic but this is what Auntie lois did - she shaved their bellies leaves the side hair a kittle longer - no you cannot tell only if you hold them up . She then thinned their coat and scissored their hair so it is not too short but she got rid of all the mats . She had to shorten their beards as they got out of control when I was sick for a few days . Daddy does walks but no cooking or grooming .
Ahnold got his ears trimmed and now has Sassoon ears and Cosmos ears were left a little longer . If you shave the belly when they lie on tile or the floor it helps to keep them cool. 
This cut usually lasts a little over a month and then I have her do it again just trim with the scissors - no buzz cuts .. .. In the winter I leave their top hair a little longer . 
I know this does not work for you people who show your dogs but for us day to day Mom's it is a great solution and they still look cute .. 
I hear that all the time . So-oo cute ..  
She makes sure each dog looks a little different as even though they are black they do not look identical . Ahnold has more brown in his coat and Cosmo's hair is a a truer black and a bit curlier ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Logan finally got his hair cut, but I would not let her go as short as the girls yet. We compromised & he looks adorable. Will try to post pics soon.
Laurie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Catherine--is the difference in Ollie's and Austin's coats age related? Or was Ollie's coat always thicker and curlier. Austins coat looks straight and thinner like Brutus, but I wonder if it will always be this way?

So much to learn.

Please post pictures of all the summer cuts. I have to have some picture options when I finally take Brutus to the groomer.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine both boys are gorgeous and so are their coats. I happen to be really partial to thick, wavy hair. Bugsy has more of silky, slightly wavy hair, so when I finally get my next Hav, I want the other type of hair.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Catherine, YAAAAAYYYYYY a name to put to your new pup's face! I love it. They both look adorable! 

Julia, you'd love Ricky's hair then. Omg, it is so thick and wavy!! A bit of a chore to comb in the past couple of months, but it does look nice when he's well groomed. 

Cosmosmom...... so ??? Where are the pics of these "oh so cute" pups of yours in their new 'do's ?  

Laurie, hurry up !! lol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Catherine, what great shots of Ollie and Austin-- Wow. Ollie has a gorgeous coat.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Thx! Everyone! andCheryl - you are corrrect - Austin hair is like Brutus...and he has long hair for 4.5 months... and straight...Ollie's hair has always been wavy - if I wanted to, he would be the perfect cording dog....when it is wet it is just too cute!! def not an age thing!

Here are 2 pics when I got Ollie's first cut - taking it in tomorrow so they can rememebr what they did....oh btw...Ollie has to be texturized too! otherwise he is a fluffball as you can see in his recent pix before...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have decided to cut Ricky's hair today. After having to give him a bath from running out in the rain-soaked grass, the mud and gardens, the boys were a MESS !!! It was unreal.  It took me 20 mins. to rinse Ricky, shampoo, rinse and rinse again. The water was brown forever it seemed. 

I tried combing him, but he has terrible mats behind his ears that I only just combed out this morning. I had to take two breaks, for him and for me, just to get one of the ears done! UGH! My hands hurt, my back, my neck, my arms..... he has way more hair than any one dog needs! lol 

Grabbed the scissors and started trimming here and there. I really need thinning shears, but dont' have any. I'm too curious to see if i can do this to bring Ricky in to the groomer's so I'm going to take the week to get it all done. After 1.5 hours of combing off and on, taking breaks, treating him, getting my daughter and then my hubby to help out, I had to quit! He still has tangles, is only about half combed through and half cut, but tomorrow we'll tackle it again. 

Wish me luck! lol


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Marj, Don't forget to get the camera out. Hey, that may make a great "Challenge Picture" LOL Also you could try sipping on a little wine to relax the joints. Medical reasons only. LOL


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

*Molly*

Molly could be Ollie's long lost twin! These were from last summer - we keep her a lot shorter now - it's just easier. When her hair's longer, her eyes really get gookie (??) a lot!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Havapuppy*, could you post these pictures of Molly in the "puppy cut" thread, please? You'll find it in the Grooming forum. They can be very useful there for those looking to see what a cut looks like on some of our Havs. IF you don't mind, that is.  Thanks!

Debbie, I don't need ANY reason to be sipping on some vino, m'dear, but I like the way you think!  I am SO disappointed that I didn't take the time to get my camera upstairs before washing the pups yest. That would have definitely made a um... 'great' Mommy/Hav picture ! HA!

I will continue cutting Ricky's hair later on today if I have time. Busy day and evening ahead!


----------

